# Advice Needed - Drip Tips



## ettiennedj (1/4/16)

Hi All,

Hope you are well on this Friday afternoon. I am looking for Drip Tips for the Subtank Mini and Crown tanks. as far as I know the Subtank uses the 510 drip tips but not at all sure about the Crown.

Been looking on http://vaporize.co.za/drip-tips/ and they have some really nice ones.

Any advice / info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## stevie g (1/4/16)

The crown uses regular 510 driptips. Source: I owned a Crown.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (1/4/16)

And try stick to plastic, no heat build up.


----------



## ettiennedj (1/4/16)

@Sprint , awesome. thanks so much!


----------



## Ernest (1/4/16)

and by plastic @Sprint means, delrin, acrylic, glass, wood and just about all hybrid tips too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (1/4/16)

If you can get a 2 puff drip tip I find them to be the most "universal"

Another good option is to look for drip tips that have 2 o rings. It has a better fit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alawhie (1/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> If you can get a 2 puff drip tip I find them to be the most "universal"
> 
> Another good option is to look for drip tips that have 2 o rings. It has a better fit


I'll Second You on that one Shaun!! 2puff drip tips fit in everything and they look the tits... No matter what ya stick em into. DotMod Drip tip's also look amazing and fit everything... Anything will work. Its just gna come down to ur personal preference in terms of aesthetics


----------



## ettiennedj (1/4/16)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the responses. Have a vapetastic weekend!  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alawhie (1/4/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Thanks guys. Appreciate the responses. Have a vapetastic weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You too brotha! Cheers


----------



## hands (1/4/16)

If you like airflow get tips with the biggest hole in the 510, some tips have a big hole at the tip but have a small hole at the 510 side.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alawhie (1/4/16)

hands said:


> If you like airflow get tips with the biggest hole in the 510, some tips have a big hole at the tip but have a small hole at the 510 side.


True much... Also something to keep in mind


----------



## shaunnadan (1/4/16)

hands said:


> If you like airflow get tips with the biggest hole in the 510, some tips have a big hole at the tip but have a small hole at the 510 side.



I change my previous statement . 

The best drip tips to get are the custom tips!!!! from @hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (2/4/16)

IMO, metal driptips mute the flavors. And heat up. Derlin and wood ftw


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> IMO, metal driptips mute the flavors. And heat up. Derlin and wood ftw



Corian Bone beats them all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

I hate drip tips because the ones I buy are always loose and the 2 puffs ones irritate me with the airflow thingy. Vapecartel used to have nice drip tips and I keep forgetting to get some when I visit.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> I hate drip tips because the ones I buy are always loose and the 2 puffs ones irritate me with the airflow thingy. Vapecartel used to have nice drip tips and I keep forgetting to get some when I visit.


Just put a teeny pit of prestick on the bottom part of the 2p drip and no problem. I know what you mean though annoyed me no end at the beginning. But once sorted they kick ass.


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Just put a teeny pit of prestick on the bottom part of the 2p drip and no problem. I know what you mean though annoyed me no end at the beginning. But once sorted they kick ass.


I refuse to use gear that needs other intervention.
I'm being anal but if the drip tip doesn't fit nicely it goes in the PIF box for a few weeks then it looks for a home.


----------



## brotiform (2/4/16)

Anyone make a drip tip like this spiraled one from JoyeTech on their AIO?

Should be good for assistance with spitting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

@hand's when are your drip tips going commercial?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> I refuse to use gear that needs other intervention.
> I'm being anal but if the drip tip doesn't fit nicely it goes in the PIF box for a few weeks then it looks for a home.


Yeah.. I would say chucking something you paid for as opposed to modding to taste isn't anal.. it is having more money than most. a 2-cent fix versus a 80 rand throwaway is a no-brainer to me man.


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Yeah.. I would say chucking something you paid for as opposed to modding to taste isn't anal.. it is having more money than most. a 2-cent fix versus a 80 rand throwaway is a no-brainer to me man.


I prefer to think of it a a life lesson. Ps I don have more money that most. I make informed decisions on my purchases.


----------



## hands (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> @hand's when are your drip tips going commercial?


working on packaging, should be ready soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

hands said:


> working on packaging, should be ready soon.


Dibs perhaps? Aren't you in the south @hands?


----------



## Neal (2/4/16)

hands said:


> working on packaging, should be ready soon.


Looking forward to that brother, been a fan since I saw your excellent work on Dr. Fishers set-ups. Please keep us informed as to when we can get our "hands" on them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (2/4/16)

Christos said:


> Dibs perhaps? Aren't you in the south @hands?


No i am in KZN Kokstad


----------



## Christos (2/4/16)

hands said:


> No i am in KZN Kokstad


No matter, 8 hours drive. Those drip tips are worth it. I'm tired of buying cheap tips that never work.
Insert proudly south African logo here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brotiform (4/4/16)

Was my post deleted?


----------

